# Anyone bring a dog or cat from the US to Philippines



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Just wanting to check and see what airline you used.
It appears not may now allow cats or dogs.
Philippines Airlines does allow cats and dogs, but they are shipped in the cargo (air conditioned).
Is that how those of you who brought pets to the Philippines did that ?


I know that I need the import permit, health certificate and rabies certificate, all of which I have already.

Thank you,
Fred Wilson


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

Please Fred, there are far two many dogs and cats here already! Anyhow, you can always eat dog, just add a little soy sauce. Just joking, I wish you luck in your pursuit. I have nothing helpful to say


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome fred. I did it twice with Delta,,not a good experience....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> Please Fred, there are far two many dogs and cats here already! Anyhow, you can always eat dog, just add a little soy sauce. Just joking, I wish you luck in your pursuit. I have nothing helpful to say





Fred98TJ said:


> Just wanting to check and see what airline you used.
> It appears not may now allow cats or dogs.
> Philippines Airlines does allow cats and dogs, but they are shipped in the cargo (air conditioned).
> Is that how those of you who brought pets to the Philippines did that ?
> ...


Soy sauce? Got to admit, that had me worried for a minute-Hahaha.

Fred, I have not brought an animal with me from there, but here's the thing. Airlines disallow animals at times because of the extreme heat here on arrival.
Philippine Airlines is going to be your best bet as you will leave the US from either Los Angeles or San Francisco for the trans-pacific flight.
Philippine Airlines will get you and your pet here in about 14.5 hours which is far better than other carriers that have you stopping AND changing planes in either Korea or Hong Kong.

Further, I would suggest making your flight rez and ticketing with LBC Travel/LBC Freight company on Grand Ave in San Francisco. They have a toll free number you can get.
They are a Philippine company and ticket for ONLY Philippine Airlines. As such, they will be better able to help you and help insure your pet is well cared for.
When I use to travel back and forth, LBC was the only company I would use.


Best of luck

Jet Lag


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Shipping a dog is easy but make sure you have the import permission before you do. If not it is very possible that your dog will be quarantined. Most airlines are dog friendly now. We brought our here in cargo no problems. The only thing is when you get them at NAIA they really got to pee.
Most major airlines will carry pets but you must inform them in advance when you book your ticket. For pets under 5kg you can have them in the cabin with you. The price is generally around 10 dollars per kilogram.
If you want, you can organize for your pet to be sedated for the flight as it can be stressful for them.
On Arrival
After getting off the plane and going through Immigration you can pick up your pet with your bags. Then the Quarantine personnel will do a quick inspection of your pet. This is also when you have to present your pet’s documents and pay for the Import Permit if you haven’t already. You will also have to pay 165 pesos (About US$4) for the first 2 pets and 220 pesos for each additional pet (3 or more). In addition to this you will have to pay 50% duty of your pet’s value + 10% tax.
If you don’t meet any of the documentation requirements then your pet will be placed in quarantine and possibly even “disposed of”, as the BAI site so graphically states. If you can meet all of these requirements then you and your pet can leave the gritty Ninoy Aquino International Airport and go to your new home.

Bureau of Animal Industry
.:: Intercommerce Network Services


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

From what I have read C-acton is correct. However, I know some airlines will not allow an animal to be sedated. Jet lag is also correct on the departure or arrival temps problem. I plan to leave LA. at early evening and arrive prior to noon in attempt to avoid that issue.


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Yup, basically my plan also.
I'm in Tucson AZ.
I had talked to Philippine Airlines twice, first person said that the cat could be brought onboard with my and that they would provide a bulkhead seat. A couple of weeks later I called again and the first person must have mis-understood me. The second person said that only service dogs are allowed onboard and that all other dogs/cats are shipped in air conditioned cargo area, which prompted my original post on this thread a couple of days ago.
Seems that the cargo area is relatively safe for my cat. I probably need to get a different cage than I had planned originally, which was a soft-sided one. I'll get a regular hard sided carrying crate for her.
I have all the documentation (import certificate from the Philippines, health certificate from my vet and rabies certificate from my vet).
I had asked my vet about sedation and he said cats generally don't need that and mine, in particular, is extremely mellow, so it should be no problem.


Thanks,
Fred




Jim151 said:


> From what I have read C-acton is correct. However, I know some airlines will not allow an animal to be sedated. Jet lag is also correct on the departure or arrival temps problem. I plan to leave LA. at early evening and arrive prior to noon in attempt to avoid that issue.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fred sedation is really not needed in my opinion. Dogs and Cats sleep like 16 hours a day anyway. The only concern I had with my dog was water. But our flight was not near as long as yours will be.


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

I assume I should get a "hard sided" carrier, not one of those soft sided ones made to carry a pet onboard.
I also assume that with a hard sided carrier I could attach a watering bottle to it.


Thanks,
Fred




c_acton98 said:


> Fred sedation is really not needed in my opinion. Dogs and Cats sleep like 16 hours a day anyway. The only concern I had with my dog was water. But our flight was not near as long as yours will be.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fred98TJ said:


> I assume I should get a "hard sided" carrier, not one of those soft sided ones made to carry a pet onboard.
> I also assume that with a hard sided carrier I could attach a watering bottle to it.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir hard sided I would highly recommend. Water bottle is a good idea. Call the airlines and see what they recommend I mean the cargo section

Good luck


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fred98TJ said:


> I assume I should get a "hard sided" carrier, not one of those soft sided ones made to carry a pet onboard.
> I also assume that with a hard sided carrier I could attach a watering bottle to it.
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a pretty good video on the subject:

Pets on Airplanes – Video Series | DryFur®


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is some regs for Delta...I found this to be standard for mostly all airlines:

Pet Travel Requirements & Restrictions | Delta Air Lines


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

you have to check with airlines on how to handle the shipping. I like Philippine Air if I can get a cheap flight, its about the fastest. They don't take pets as excess baggage, they will take them air freight through a shipping company, I priced 3 cats, 1 dog at $5000 to $7000, one way.
I asked Air Canada, they only allow 2 pets per plane, but I can take them as excess baggage which means for $100 each I can ship them and weight doesn't matter. I was thinking shipping 2 pets by Air Canada FRIEGHT, still expensive. I'd be better off buying one of my friends a ticket to Philippines and let him bring them as excess baggage for $100 each.
I used to raise Maine **** cats and have shipped them domestic and overseas. Doing the export papers was a pain, not by doing them, but by how stupidly fussy they are on filling them out,,,,,> Vet signature went outside the box, that was written not printed, that was done in blue ink (must be black/ but no where or no one said anything prior) I had a permit with Westjet, average shipping Canada to Russia or Germany was about $500 air freight.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I brought in a bullmastiff myself last April. All the previous posts here apply. Used Phil. Air Lines, straight flight Vancouver - Manila. Least stress for me and puppy, which arrived safe and well. Now grown to TWICE the size (not me, the puppy! hehe).


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

Palawenio said:


> I brought in a bullmastiff myself last April. All the previous posts here apply. Used Phil. Air Lines, straight flight Vancouver - Manila. Least stress for me and puppy, which arrived safe and well. Now grown to TWICE the size (not me, the puppy! hehe).


Really? Phil Air told me they don't take pets as excess baggage. I'd have to be ship freight, then again I was talking to a Filipino. hhmm i better phone againa and again until I get that answer. 
Phil Air is the only direct flight I know of from Canada, from Toronto, it stops in Van, I'd rather use it.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't speak for Phil Air and baggage vs freight, But sometimes depends on season as they do same in U.S. depending on season. I "shipped" my Golden from Chicago to Seattle and missed the sprint/summer cut off in May few yrs back by 2 days; so, had to pay and ship her as freight on the same dang plane, but cost a couple hundred bucks vs next to nothing. It was mind boggling having the discussion w/the airline, but I guess maybe it removes the liability piece for them maybe. The temps were actually Cool that time, But their written policy was not cool! If you are going soon, I imagine it's a summer/temp thing on tarmac area and policy.


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Just wanted to update. I got to the Philippines successfully (just 14 1/2 hours is a long time to be on a plane, (Philippines Airline, direct flight from Los Angeles to Manila) and my cat made it ok also, though very dehydrated. 
She's fine now, no problems at all.
Still getting settled in and staying with a friends parents house in Penaranda.


Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Fred98TJ said:


> Just wanted to update. I got to the Philippines successfully (just 14 1/2 hours is a long time to be on a plane, (Philippines Airline, direct flight from Los Angeles to Manila) and my cat made it ok also, though very dehydrated.
> She's fine now, no problems at all.
> Still getting settled in and staying with a friends parents house in Penaranda.
> 
> ...


Fred, Glad you and your cat made the trip. You're making me jealous. I truly miss that flight from LAX. Was better when they operated the 747-400 aircraft, but still a nice ride..


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fred98TJ said:


> Just wanted to update. I got to the Philippines successfully (just 14 1/2 hours is a long time to be on a plane, (Philippines Airline, direct flight from Los Angeles to Manila) and my cat made it ok also, though very dehydrated.
> She's fine now, no problems at all.
> Still getting settled in and staying with a friends parents house in Penaranda.
> 
> ...


Good news to hear Fred. I am curious on how difficult it was to locate your cat in the Manila airport ( I have heard it was a confusing airport) and any problems with checking it out of that area in airport?


----------



## ynot88 (Aug 15, 2015)

I brought 2 pekingese from Los Angeles via Asiana, yes you need a permit from the Bureau of Quarantine from the Philippines in Quezon City. You need a vet certification from an accredited vet in the USA. Since my dogs are subnosed and less than 10 lbs each I was able to place them under my seat. Vet sedated gave me medication to sedated them. Philippine Airlines has routes via Hawaii, I do not suggest this route since Hawaii has strict 30 quarantine laws.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fred, if you import a dog, especially a German Shepherd, you want the highest quality crate, only use Doscosil [Brand Name] and get one that is big enough to hold a Great Dane. The dog needs enough room to stretch out his legs and be comfortable. In fact, get one now and teach him to get used to, make him feel safe in it and not being punished. Just teach him the crate is his bed.


----------

